
How to make your workplace truly comfortable? - alhoff
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-personal-air-conditioner/x/12108895
======
denclifford
I wonder how the device will keep good air conditoins for 6-8 hours. It looks
so small...

------
platfan
Have seen this project. A great one.

~~~
bongobongoman
What do you think about their perspectives?

~~~
platfan
I really like the portability of this air con and think the device is worth
mass production.

